# MLR track alignment tool



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Anybody know where I can get the MLR track alignment tool (block with slots) as a single purchase?
I can't find this tool by itself anywhere.

Micromark includes it in a 6-piece set, but I'm not interested in the ballaster or the soldering tool.

MLR is no longer in business I guess.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

http://handlaidtrack.com


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Rusty said:


> http://handlaidtrack.com


Not finding it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The link comes up for me. Maybe a different computer.

Don


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The link works for me too...
But I don't see the tool listed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't seen that tool sold by itself in many years now.

I guess it depends on what you want it for. Fast Tracks, Peco, and several other companies make products for aligning flex track to a specific configuration. I believe that is what Rusty was trying to direct you to.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I guess it depends on what you want it for.


While helping with laying track on a friend's layout, I noticed that it rendered an uncanny 'feel' for the slightest imperfections, kinks and ripples.
It's also excellent for _curving_ flex track to final configuration... works like a charm. Even transitions come out better.

It also finds all the little wiggles and ripples that sometimes appear right after caulking, and smooths them out.

I'm not at that stage with my own layout yet, but I really hope I don't have to lay track without it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok. You're not looking for the "alignment tool" -- a part about 6" long which fits down between the rails and has a gap in the center for inseting nails. There are many sjmilar products to that.

You want the "track tool", which is shown as a straight edge for cutting but in fact has all those othr uses you suggest. To my knowledge, this is unique to the MLR family, and you may have to just suck it up and get the set.


----------

